# Omnevol/Sustevol by Evo Labs??



## biggfly (Aug 19, 2008)

What is the hype I have seen about this product?? Some of the supp sites I buy my creatine and protein from, blast their home page with this product(called by both names but same compound and same manufacturer). Their home page is plastered in bold with "Get it while it lasts!!"..."Only few boxes left, lowest price, and only online site with inventory remaining!!" Shit like that headlining their pages. Is it that great?? They present it like the hype that surrounded the original Gaspari Halo-50. Claim monster strength gains, and size gains, with minimal sides and no estro sides. Anyone in the know or have knowledge of it?? Just curious since it is so hyped on some sites. Thanks.


----------



## Bajaboy (Aug 20, 2008)

its superdrol/phera/halo/trib all in one.  Not worth the stress on your body if you ask me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 20, 2008)

It is a very potent and harsh combo of steriods.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hell no!!! Wouldn't touch that mix...Jesus Christ, don't they have boundaries on what they will concoct


----------



## zombul (Aug 22, 2008)

Could you post some info on the sustevol by Evolabs? Omnevol is a very potent pro steroid "ph". Again sides are going to be rough but this looks like a hardcore stack 1 Omnevol/ 1 Cycle Support/ 1 Hardcore Test PCT Stack


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 22, 2008)

zombul said:


> Could you post some info on the sustevol by Evolabs? Omnevol is a very potent pro steroid "ph". Again sides are going to be rough but this looks like a hardcore stack 1 Omnevol/ 1 Cycle Support/ 1 Hardcore Test PCT Stack



Looks pretty good I would have a SERM also


----------



## biggfly (Aug 23, 2008)

The Sustevol is the same as Omnevol Evolabs just renamed it they said, one was banned (Sustevol) so they renamed Omnevol. Same exact compound and dosages.


----------



## iceman816 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Omnevol*

I'm starting my cycle next Monday using Omnevol and Hardcore Test as a post cycle support 
But i've opted to go for a bottle of milk thistle and cranberry extract tablets as cycle support.
Is this ok..
I used this system when i used superdrol


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 22, 2008)

iceman816 said:


> I'm starting my cycle next Monday using Omnevol and Hardcore Test as a post cycle support
> But i've opted to go for a bottle of milk thistle and cranberry extract tablets as cycle support.
> Is this ok..
> I used this system when i used superdrol



Very bad idea. A SERM is needed for pct this is 3 steriods in one alot harsher than superdrol. Get Cycle Support for your supports as you need nore than that for supports on this cycle. I urge you not to do this till you have a SERM


----------



## iceman816 (Oct 22, 2008)

Point taken thanks i'll get some serim


----------



## iceman816 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey all
I would like to put my cents in.. i ran Omevol with a good cycle support and post support.
I didnt take any short cuts and folowed the instructions to a T ..
I have only good things to say about it i had great strength gains ,muscle mass and have only experanced a very small loss since coming of it..
I'm so happy with the results i will be starting my next cycle next week..
...But yes one thing it is hardcore and you dont want to muck around with the dosage or ....even....even think about having any alcohol during the cycle youll just kill your liver and kidneys very quickly.
Cheers


----------



## jhenry052 (Feb 15, 2009)

just out of curiousity i am plannin to cycle sustevol...what were your gains during your cycle?


----------



## iceman816 (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry mate but i didn't take messurments during my cycle but i smashed my weight lifting plato.
By about 5 to 10 kgs you may have to convert this.
I noticed friends telling me how much my physic had changed by the end of the cycle.
i'm almost half way through my current cycle ..i'l post my accurate messurements
Cheers


----------



## zombul (Feb 16, 2009)

iceman816 said:


> I'm starting my cycle next Monday using Omnevol and Hardcore Test as a post cycle support
> But i've opted to go for a bottle of milk thistle and cranberry extract tablets as cycle support.
> Is this ok..
> I used this system when i used superdrol



 Hardcore test is not all you want for pct. Try some NOLVA aswell.


----------



## jhenry052 (Feb 19, 2009)

where can you get nolva at and is it a safe SERM?  I see the orals online but are they legit?


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

it says it does not have an estro effects so it carries an anti-estrogen? would it be better to run a seperate anti-E or take a cycle that contains one? i know some people who run a cycle and use 6-oxo to help support i cant find a solid information on this?


----------

